# Hauling snow. Just got contract.



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

The local post office called me last Tuesday about doing snow. They lease the building but have pull. Long story short. I bid each lot at $65 per push and $85 per hour to haul off. Ive never done this but got the bid. I just finished. My dump trailer holds 18 yards. I hauled away 11 loads. took 19 hours. So is $1615 a fair price. Its 45-60min round trip to dump site. about 30 minutes to load.


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

198 yards of snow. I loaded with a 5' material bucket.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah, that is a fair price, we do a lot of hauling of snow from banks and stuff too, ane we charge in that range also, we have one contract that is a industrial manufacturing facility, that we hauled snow from, 1.5 weeks, 24hours a day, two skidsteers, two dump trailers with extended sides, i won't tell you the price tag, but when we got done, i paid all my guys a $1000 bonus, and i bought a new truck and a new dump trailer.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

borwicks;905370 said:


> The local post office called me last Tuesday about doing snow. They lease the building but have pull. Long story short. I bid each lot at $65 per push and $85 per hour to haul off. Ive never done this but got the bid. I just finished. My dump trailer holds 18 yards. I hauled away 11 loads. took 19 hours. So is $1615 a fair price. Its 45-60min round trip to dump site. about 30 minutes to load.


Yikes that's cheap. Plowing here starts at $100 to $200hr/ season. Relocation $150 to $180hr. Glad I live where I do. tymusic


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks. I really had no idea what to charge. I only knew that if I was going to do it I wanted to make some money. There are not alot of snow hauling outfits in this area. I normally only charge $65 per hour for my old 1993 new holland with a 1200lb lift rating.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

buckwheat_la;905385 said:


> yeah, that is a fair price, we do a lot of hauling of snow from banks and stuff too, ane we charge in that range also, we have one contract that is a industrial manufacturing facility, that we hauled snow from, 1.5 weeks, 24hours a day, two skidsteers, two dump trailers with extended sides, i won't tell you the price tag, but when we got done, i paid all my guys a $1000 bonus, and i bought a new truck and a new dump trailer.


Let me know when you have another job. I have some family friends out there.


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

Grassman09;905388 said:


> Yikes that's cheap. Plowing here starts at $100 to $200hr/ season. Relocation $150 to $180hr. Glad I live where I do. tymusic


Plowing in this area is anywhere from $50-$110. There are a ton of moon lighters here. We dont get heavy snows very often so any one with a 1/2 ton truck will plow. ARGh.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

borwicks;905389 said:


> Thanks. I really had no idea what to charge. I only knew that if I was going to do it I wanted to make some money. There are not alot of snow hauling outfits in this area. I normally only charge $65 per hour for my old 1993 new holland with a 1200lb lift rating.


Thats prob why you got the job you were the cheapest. You need to call your competition and get them to quote it and then see how much you can do it for and what you want to make off of it.



borwicks;905394 said:


> Plowing in this area is anywhere from $50-$110. There are a ton of moon lighters here. We don't get heavy snows very often so any one with a 1/2 ton truck will plow. ARGh.


Yea that sucks then. Seeing as its a government agency do you not need proper insurance? They will hire guys doing it for beer money.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Grassman09;905388 said:


> Yikes that's cheap. Plowing here starts at $100 to $200hr/ season. Relocation $150 to $180hr. Glad I live where I do. tymusic


all depends where you live, my skidsteers go for $70-75/hour, my dump trailers $85/hour, my loader $100/hour, emergency service for non contracts, time and a half. you can call it cheap if you want, but i guarantee you i wouldn't have got the contract doing that industrial plant if i was at your prices.


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

I just started doing sub this year and they pay the same price for straight blade or v. I run a 9'2 boss. They gave me 2 high profile accounts and not one complaint. We do better work then there own guys. We were going around with the skid steer and jd750 cleaning up after these jokers because of complaints.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

are they interested in doing some subbing grassman?


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

Im happy with the price. The postmaster is happy with the work. The owner called and left a message, hes happy the postmaster is happy. Im making more money then normal. Everyone is happy. Thanks for all the input. I have to come up with a better way for the snow to come out. Iam thinking some UHMW.


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

Grassman09;905396 said:


> Thats prob why you got the job you were the cheapest. You need to call your competition and get them to quote it and then see how much you can do it for and what you want to make off of it.
> 
> Yea that sucks then. Seeing as its a government agency do you not need proper insurance? They will hire guys doing it for beer money.


I actually had a old friends wife call me. she works there. they only called one other place and he couldnt haul away.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

buckwheat_la;905400 said:


> are they interested in doing some subbing grassman?


Yea different market out there. Just like north of me. Every farmer prob has a snowblower for his tractor and figures well hes up at the ass crack of dawn feeding the chickens and blowing his drive so why not make a few $$$ and pay for the diesel in the tractor.

No the family member that is in Alberta is a park ranger. But fly me there I don't mind the cold and its not going to snow here for 2 weeks.


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

Grassman09;905396 said:


> Yea that sucks then. Seeing as its a government agency do you not need proper insurance? They will hire guys doing it for beer money.


Im insured. Its surprising how many commercial places dont ask for proof of insurance. home owners are even worse. I always offer it up upon the first meeting. I think most of them just assume you are insured and we know where that goes.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

borwicks;905402 said:


> . I have to come up with a better way for the snow to come out. Iam thinking some UHMW.


I had to do some removal once and I was going to line my trailer with a tarp. My friend told me I should spray my trailer down with diesel. LOL... I ended up being able to move it to the other side of the road into a ditch. Saved a bunch of time and still made a killing. 

Sorry wasn't saying you are not insured. I was just saying in general one would think you need to have insurance to work for the Government.


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

Grassman09;905410 said:


> I had to do some removal once and I was going to line my trailer with a tarp. My friend told me I should spray my trailer down with diesel. LOL... I ended up being able to move it to the other side of the road into a ditch. Saved a bunch of time and still made a killing.
> 
> Sorry wasn't saying you are not insured. I was just saying in general one would think you need to have insurance to work for the Government.


I cant do that iam dumping in a field. Im actually working for the person that owns the building. never met or talked to him. The post office made all the arrangements. In reality im working for them. they called me, if i keep them happy he will keep paying me.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I am just surprised that customers will allow you to haul snow off with dump trailers.

around here the smallest we can use is a grain truck, and thats only because they are high capacity. they just don't want to pay for it if they will it won't be productive enough. they also want atleast 2 trucks so that there is less time the loader is sitting.


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

salopez;905570 said:


> I am just surprised that customers will allow you to haul snow off with dump trailers.
> 
> around here the smallest we can use is a grain truck, and thats only because they are high capacity. they just don't want to pay for it if they will it won't be productive enough. they also want atleast 2 trucks so that there is less time the loader is sitting.


18 yard dump trailer, its not a small one. They are paying $85 per hour weather Iam in loader or truck. Its a one man show. Time starts from when I hit the lot with loader till loader is gone.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

that's decent rate, you made good money. i'm surprised they didnt ask you to find a closer dumpsite but hey, it is what it is and you made out well


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

redman6565;905596 said:


> that's decent rate, you made good money. i'm surprised they didnt ask you to find a closer dumpsite but hey, it is what it is and you made out well


That's the closet one I could find on such short notice. Ill be looking this week for another.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

borwicks;905604 said:


> That's the closet one I could find on such short notice. Ill be looking this week for another.


If they didn't complain about it this time, why would you try to find a closer one and take money out of your own pocket?

I have a dump site here in Colorado and you are welcome to use it.payup


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

cold_and_tired;905789 said:


> If they didn't complain about it this time, why would you try to find a closer one and take money out of your own pocket?
> 
> I have a dump site here in Colorado and you are welcome to use it.payup


:laughing: That is a good point. If everyone is happy leave it be. If you were charging by the load then find something closer.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Grassman09;905410 said:


> . My friend told me I should spray my trailer down with diesel. LOL...
> .


we hauled snow the other night, using 2 quad axles that we subcontracted, 1 guy sprayed the inside of his box with diesel, the other didnt, by the end of the night the guy who didnt spray wasnt hauling anymore because the snow wouldnt dump out anymore.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Longae29;905942 said:


> we hauled snow the other night, using 2 quad axles that we subcontracted, 1 guy sprayed the inside of his box with diesel, the other didnt, by the end of the night the guy who didnt spray wasnt hauling anymore because the snow wouldnt dump out anymore.


I'm just thinking its a bit of environmental factor especially int his day and age. I don't know how the dump trucks do it. I don't see them spraying the insides and they also dump the snow on the sports fields which is even stupider. But a little less stupider then when they used to dump it in the river.

But its the City they can do that sort of stuff but if we would, we be up $hits creek without a paddle.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I"ve heard that bed vibrators work really well for snow and are legal.
as oppsed to spraying the diesel which isn't.
About $700 last time I looked into it (last spring)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Anti freeze works better than diesel.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

we never have an issue with our tri-axles dumping not dumping snow, get a good driver and he can use his gate to bang it all out


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

last winter we only had snow get stuck in our ten wheeler a few times. its only the first time though. after the body adjusts to the temperature the snow always flowed out well. lets see some pics of the loaders and big dump trailers. do those of you who use the trailers not have dump trucks or just prefer the trailers?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Grassman09;905978 said:


> I'm just thinking its a bit of environmental factor especially int his day and age. I don't know how the dump trucks do it. I don't see them spraying the insides and they also dump the snow on the sports fields which is even stupider. But a little less stupider then when they used to dump it in the river.
> 
> But its the City they can do that sort of stuff but if we would, we be up $hits creek without a paddle.


I drive a dump everyday. Diesel is the best thing. I used it all the time when i haul blacktop. There are signs at the blacktop planets saying not to use diesel. But no one cares. They have this stuff we call Hippie Soap. But it doesnt work. Blacktop still sticks in the body. Nothing works like diesel.



redman6565;906189 said:


> we never have an issue with our tri-axles dumping not dumping snow, get a good driver and he can use his gate to bang it all out


Thats not being a good driver. Keep doing that and you will brake all the welds on the body.


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

this is dump site. dump trailer is 16'x8'x4.5'


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

found this guy to move another pile. pile was moved across the street for $70 per hour. He had no min. took him 75 min. I paid him $200.


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

truck in shop for maintenance after snow. I knew it needed front brakes and a tie rod. found some slop in a u-joint and carrier bearing. Good times. brakes and tie rod have been replaced before and covered under life time warranty. I told the guy he wasnt going to make any money on these parts because i still have 200,000 more miles to put on this truck. LOL.


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

i fabricated these ramps this summer to load the skid steer. They have safety chains on them just not in pics. they are 8 foot long. 2.5" square tube with grip strut welded on top..


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Just a question, has anyone tried using vegetable oil instead of diesel? As long as its warm it would spray the same... and should be biodegradable, no? Not to mention free from pretty much any bar or restaurant.

Do you need to spray before every load? Or just once a night?


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

04chevy2500;906249 said:


> last winter we only had snow get stuck in our ten wheeler a few times. its only the first time though. after the body adjusts to the temperature the snow always flowed out well. lets see some pics of the loaders and big dump trailers. do those of you who use the trailers not have dump trucks or just prefer the trailers?


I prefer trailers for insurance, reg. fees, maintenance.


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

lining the trailer with UHMW should work to. Iam going to look and see what the cost is. Ill check tomorrow.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

derekbroerse;906655 said:


> Just a question, has anyone tried using vegetable oil instead of diesel? As long as its warm it would spray the same... and should be biodegradable,


Tree Hugger


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Mackman;906716 said:


> Tree Hugger


Hahaha noooo I just work summer nights as a bouncer in a big titty bar, so I have access to the stuff, been working on ways to heat my shop with it.. 

BTW what is UHMW?


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

UHMW is hard plastic. 
Ultra high molecular weight polyethylene (UHMWPE or sometimes shortened to UHMW), also known as high-modulus polyethylene (HMPE) or high-performance polyethylene (HPPE), is a subset of the thermoplastic polyethylene. It has extremely long chains, with molecular weight numbering in the millions, usually between 2 and 6 million. The longer chain serves to transfer load more effectively to the polymer backbone by strengthening intermolecular interactions. This results in a very tough material, with the highest impact strength of any thermoplastic presently made.[citation needed] It is highly resistant to corrosive chemicals, with exception of oxidizing acids. It has extremely low moisture absorption, has a very low coefficient of friction, is self-lubricating, and is highly resistant to abrasion (15 times more resistant to abrasion than carbon steel). Its coefficient of friction is significantly lower than that of nylon and acetal, and is comparable to that of Teflon, but UHMWPE has better abrasion resistance than Teflon. It is odorless, tasteless, and nontoxic.


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

very nice stuff. strong. slick. doesnt rust...pricey..yes.


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

$145 for .25"x4'x8' sheet.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

That would buy a lot of diesel and a sprayer!! LOL


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mackman;906417 said:


> I drive a dump everyday. Diesel is the best thing. I used it all the time when i haul blacktop. There are signs at the blacktop planets saying not to use diesel. But no one cares. They have this stuff we call Hippie Soap. But it doesnt work. Blacktop still sticks in the body. Nothing works like diesel.
> 
> Thats not being a good driver. Keep doing that and you will brake all the welds on the body.


idk truck is an 88 with well over 800k miles, never had a single problem with welds breaking, besides banging the box wont break the frame


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

i charge 65 an hour to haul snow.....but our dump site is in florida.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

derekbroerse;906840 said:


> That would buy a lot of diesel and a sprayer!! LOL


Not with the price of Diesel around here. Its going back up in price again. .90 to .92 a litter. Keep the veggie oil at the titty joint and get them to use it on stage. *LOL*

Which one you work at? I'm headed out past that way on Wednesday to go to Batavia Ny.



redman6565;906985 said:


> idk truck is an 88 with well over 800k miles, never had a single problem with welds breaking, besides banging the box wont break the frame


Most of the guys do the same here hauling fill and gravel. I used to do it with my dump insert to get the salt to slide to the back of the truck.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Borwicks, speaking from a trucking POV (which is my primary summer time business), go with UHMW liner and never look back. I run it my personal truck, and recommend that all of my trucks run liners unless they do washout concrete (scrap), which can tear the liner. Diesel works great for asphalt, as it doesn't really contaminate the product, but for what we do (primarily sand/gravel for ready mix concrete) it will foul the product and make it unusable, When it gets super cold, most guys will spray the bed with "chloride", which is nothing more than liquid CC. It prevents the material from freezing to the bed, but with a good liner (UHMW only, in my book) you won't need much. Just know that UHMW is slick as grease when it's wet, so be careful if you have get inside!

The other major benefit is the drastic reduction in dumping angle required to release the load. It may sound minor, but in longer trailers it's a huge deal. The lower the trailer, the less likely it is to fall over. (and yes, conventional long trailers--39 or 40'--do "fall over" quite easily when raised up fully) It's altogether easier on your equipment, and safer for you and your drivers. Once you buy it, you're done for a very long time. I know stone haulers that have 5+ years on their liner, hauling 6+ loads of crushed limestone (pretty abrasive) every day.

Hope this helps!

For reference...

This is my truck, 100% raised on fifth stage. Because of the liner, I dump no higher than third stage--this is showing off for kids @ "Touch a Truck". Guys with flat bottom boxes dump even lower than I do with the half round.










This is a good shot of my liner.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh, almost forgot--I did a relocation for a customer with my truck and a couple Bobcats...and five plow trucks last season. They had a parking deck that needed the snow taken off, so instead of them using a one-ton dump like they wanted, I suggested using a "big boy truck", and shooting the snow over the wall as the loading dock was directly underneath. I simply put a couple bags of salt on the wall to make a "target", and the rest was a piece of cake. 400 yards, 16 hours, and 11 heaping loads later, that is. Definitely a larger project than they anticipated, and while they were a little terrified of the bill, they were elated that we got it *done*. And that's all that matters.

Oh, and not once did I have any sticking load problems.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;907185 said:


> Oh, almost forgot--I did a relocation for a customer with my truck and a couple Bobcats...and five plow trucks last season. They had a parking deck that needed the snow taken off, so instead of them using a one-ton dump like they wanted, I suggested using a "big boy truck", and shooting the snow over the wall as the loading dock was directly underneath. I simply put a couple bags of salt on the wall to make a "target", and the rest was a piece of cake. 400 yards, 16 hours, and 11 heaping loads later, that is. Definitely a larger project than they anticipated, and while they were a little terrified of the bill, they were elated that we got it *done*. And that's all that matters.
> 
> Oh, and not once did I have any sticking load problems.


nice rig you got there...loooks real nice


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Westhardt Corp.;907176 said:


> Borwicks, speaking from a trucking POV (which is my primary summer time business), go with UHMW liner and never look back. I run it my personal truck, and recommend that all of my trucks run liners unless they do washout concrete (scrap), which can tear the liner. Diesel works great for asphalt, as it doesn't really contaminate the product, but for what we do (primarily sand/gravel for ready mix concrete) it will foul the product and make it unusable, When it gets super cold, most guys will spray the bed with "chloride", which is nothing more than liquid CC. It prevents the material from freezing to the bed, but with a good liner (UHMW only, in my book) you won't need much. Just know that UHMW is slick as grease when it's wet, so be careful if you have get inside!
> 
> Hope this helps!


Where do you get this liner?
how do you attach it to the bed?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

redman6565;907257 said:


> nice rig you got there...loooks real nice


Thank you very much! It used to stay clean, but then we had to start going "into the hole" (down into the quarry) to get loaded, which is a mile of slop each way.

It's my calling card, so I try to keep it looking nice whenever possible.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

LoneCowboy;907283 said:


> Where do you get this liner?
> how do you attach it to the bed?


There are several suppliers for it, but you can get sheets at places like McMaster-Carr (although they are a little more expensive--you pay for the convenience).

A few examples of top-grade suppliers--Google QuickSilver Liner, Dura-Pro Liner, or www.SuperSlide.com

Check with your local truck/trailer dealer, and they might even have a small piece if you just need it for a one-ton or something small-ish. You could even use a section of old liner if they have any, to try it out (it wears through, but does not lose its slickness until that point)

Attachment options vary, but typical is bolting towards the front, and pinching it on the sides with a channel that is welded to the inside of the box. The back is typically left unsecured, to allow washing out underneath it and for thermal expansion.

HTH!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Grassman09;907113 said:


> Not with the price of Diesel around here. Its going back up in price again. .90 to .92 a litter. Keep the veggie oil at the titty joint and get them to use it on stage. *LOL*
> 
> Which one you work at? I'm headed out past that way on Wednesday to go to Batavia Ny.
> 
> Most of the guys do the same here hauling fill and gravel. I used to do it with my dump insert to get the salt to slide to the back of the truck.


How true, how true...  I don't think they'd like being covered in used fryer oil, smells kinda funky if there's alot lol... but then again, there are a few there that I'd love to coat in fryer oil fresh from a boiling hot fryer!!! :angry:  I'm at The Sundowner on Lundy's Lane (Hwy 20) but for snow purposes I cut my hours down so I only work weekends now. Of course, we have no snow, but that is a different case.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Westhardt Corp.;907566 said:


> Thank you very much! It used to stay clean, but then we had to start going "into the hole" (down into the quarry) to get loaded, which is a mile of slop each way.
> 
> It's my calling card, so I try to keep it looking nice whenever possible.


That is a beautiful truck, btw, a little outta my price range though. Just think of all the strippers I could put in the back!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL...thanks! When I'm in it, it's my office, so I wanted to be comfy!

Oh, the gate is water tight....makes a dandy pool for the strippers. Just sayin....


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Westhardt Corp.;907782 said:


> LOL...thanks! When I'm in it, it's my office, so I wanted to be comfy!
> 
> Oh, the gate is water tight....makes a dandy pool for the strippers. Just sayin....


LOL a moving stripper pool... probably a helluva mark on the CVOR when the Ministry catches up... but think how much easier it is to dump the girls off afterwards!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Um, yeah. That whole "CVOR" & "Ministry" thing? Greek to me. Ministry does happen to be a band from my younger years, though.

But it is, or..._should be_ easier to deliver the women.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Westhardt Corp.;907805 said:


> Um, yeah. That whole "CVOR" & "Ministry" thing? Greek to me. Ministry does happen to be a band from my younger years, though.
> 
> But it is, or..._should be_ easier to deliver the women.


CVOR = Commercial Vehicle Operator's Registry, basically a log of everything naughty you ever did. Any truck registered over 4500kg (11000lbs) GCWR up here requires the driver/owner to have one.

The Ministry (of Transportation) are the evil people in the white and green cars/trucks that chase you down to hold you up on your way to an important job with things like roadside safety checks, weigh scales, and reading your CVOR. They have their place (checking larger commercial trucks in poor condition) but stopping any pickup with the yellow sticker is just silly.

But we are warping this thread wayyyy outta shape.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Agreed. They sound like our FMCSA (Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration).

/hijack


----------



## borwicks (Apr 7, 2009)

Great stuff you all. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

We spray our boxes with used antifreeze. Takes less than a gallon to do a 16 foot box, and doesnt cost a thing. Seems to last 15-25 loads (depending on air temperature) before anything starts to stick. Also, if any does stick, a couple quick hits with a 2 pound hammer seems to sent it sliding out in a hurry. We call it a "poor man's box vibrator." Our trucks all run steel floors in the boxes. If your trailer has a wood floor, a liner is probably your only option.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Get a cheap garden pump sprayer and fill it with RV antifreeze or windshield washer fluid. Spray your box before the first load and a couple of times during your hauling. It will slide out nicely and not freeze to the floor or sides. I run a quad axle dump for my real job.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, meth will work OK, as will Glycol in whatever form you have it handy. But being that we haul a lot of stone for ready mix concrete, we can't have those contaminants present in any way in our boxes, so we just use a liquid Cal solution when it gets cold. That and the UHMW liner make short work of most everything. Admittedly, my round-bottom trailer is better in the cold than many of my guys flat bottom trailers (their doghouses freeze up a lot, I don't have one).

And besides, when you're hauling snow, a little sticking is no big thing if you don't mind making some more money, even though it's not entirely ethical. It reduces your capacity, which increases your working time and number of trips...


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

We had big trouble during one storm early this season in our dumps. We haul asphalt in the summer and skid steers are constantly scooping out of the back so the permanent liners wouldn't work. (Afraid the buckets would destroy it) So, we went the cheap route. Our main problem was around the dog house so we covered it with plywood. Doesn't reduce capacity that much but does eliminate the two pockets on the sides where asphalt and snow tend to build up. Then we laid 6mil black poly down the dog house to the tailgate(not the sides). a couple 1x2's with maybe 3 or 4 shet metal screws over the plastic on the edges of the floor and we were done. The snow comes out perfect every time. We bought a big contractors roll for $100 and will do many trucks. The downfall is that it can tear. Ten minutes and a hammer tacker and your good to go again. My big tip for the cheap liner is to put a couple of fluffy buckets in first before you drop any big icey chunks. We can haul around 70-100 loads before it needs a new layer.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1196131 said:


> And besides, when you're hauling snow, a little sticking is no big thing if you don't mind making some more money, even though it's not entirely ethical. It reduces your capacity, which increases your working time and number of trips...


There is a guy around here that is known for having his guys griving around with half a load of snow stuck to the box. The honest ones of us couldnt sleep at night if we did that on purpose...


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Agreed, Not to mention that when you run liners, you couldn't get snow to stay put if your life depended on it.


----------

